# Xtreme 2" & Pipe lift combo pics



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, got er done last friday:rockn:
sorry for the horrible pic taking, this was before work with my crackberry


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looking good mayne


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

How did you get it to sit up that high did you tighten the springs?


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

Gracias Amigo


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

1.5" Spacers on all 4 springs


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

careful with that lift and spacers. my brother had the same setup on a 08 and just broke both back axles. the front isn't too bad but the backs are at some serious angles. now it makes it look really good but those angles scare me. the bike i just got has a hl lift and spacers and the spacers will be coming off very soon. might just cut down the front spacer but the back will be gone.


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

The back is the only part that has me worried, what was he doing when they broke?

Im thinking about running spacers up front, cranked shocks out back, and the 2" xtreme all around


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

he was in some ruts with some thick mud on the bottom and just caught something the wrong way. it was towards the end of the day so he might have been using the throttle a little more than it needed. but it happens, whos to say to wouldn't have happen without'em


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

Ive got access to some rear axles, if/when i break one i might come back down in the rear lol


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

im the brother and the reason my axles broke was after I put the spacers on with the lift and rode down the road about 3 miles the axles got so hot the boots tore and the axle grease was steaming without the presents of water. after that they got so stiff you couldn't turn the axles by hand and it wasn't long after that they broke on the next rode. so needless to say I took my spacers off and they will not be going back on cause axles cost to dang much


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

what you guys makin the pipe lift out of....im in need of the front setup....any donations??? :rockn:


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

IMO the spacers will come back to haunt you unless you totally soften yer suspension, far too much angle for the axles to handle.


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

scrap piece of pipe, im not sure what size


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

metal, pvc, abs???????? anyone know what size id n od


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

Steel or aluminum, measure the od of your shock, whatever u can find thats just a hair bigger than that will work fine


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

From what i can see in the pic, it looks good. Lol!


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

pic sucks, im too cheap to buy a camera, blackberry works good enough haha


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

How exactly do you make it and get it on


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks good from what i can see!!!
Y'all are crazy with the pipe lifts, I think my brute rides too rough now, (especially after riding my buddys can-am for the past month, like a cadillac), with HL lift and shocks cranked down, i would hate to ride it with the pipe lift also!!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

kawa650 said:


> Looks good from what i can see!!!
> Y'all are crazy with the pipe lifts, I think my brute rides too rough now, (especially after riding my buddys can-am for the past month, like a cadillac), with HL lift and shocks cranked down, i would hate to ride it with the pipe lift also!!


 Most of the people running the pipelift and lift have 08' and up brutes. Springs are softer than yours.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out how to do it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bruterider27 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to do it


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5217

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6392


Dude, SEARCH. Use it.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks and iv tried its hard on a phone


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Then wait till you're on a PC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I live in the middle of no where pc is to slow


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Raymond is not the middle of no-where. I'm familiar with that area. lol.


Either way......... You're just gonna have to find a way to start searching before posting.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I know and I'm between Raymond and utica


----------

